# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  البيان في سايتك

## WOODY

سلام عليكم


ما أطول عليكم ولا أجيب لكم المقدمة الطويلة المعتادة من أبو عمار :wink:  راح أدخل في صلب الموضوع على طول 

السالفة وما فيها صور من زيارة المدرسة الى معرض سايتك في الخبر: :bigsmile: 
















































يتبع.....

----------


## WOODY

يتبع لاحقا .. :noworry: .

----------


## coming legend

مشكور على الصور لكن متى التكملة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وين الصوراللي عطيتك إياها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## WOODY

شوي شوي علينا 

موقع الرفع زحمة والنت ما شاء الله عليه سريع اتحملونا شوي

















































يتبع ............

----------


## coming legend

ويش فيك زهقتنا كل دقيقة يتبع

تحياتي

coming legend

----------


## WOODY

ياخي قلنا لك موقع الرفع زحمة وعندى اكثر من 90 صورة أنت ويش رايك في هالحالة 
















































يتبع.....

----------


## WOODY

اعدرونا
 إذا طولنا عليكم وعلى عدم ترتيب الصور و عدم وضوحها

تقبلوا خالص تحياتي 

 :rolleyes: woody :rolleyes:

----------


## الحـوووت

تعبتنا بصراحة واجد الصور

لكن ماإستفدنا منهم شيء كلهم ماليهم داعي صور الطلاب مو تصور لي الاجهزة

ولكن مشكور جد جدا

----------


## coming legend

أخيراً خلصت تعبتنا مع يتبع

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

مشكوووووووووووور وما قصرت 
 شكله الاستاذ أبو عمار ما راح سايتك

----------


## abuammar

*بصراحة أبدعت يا woody و الله يعطيك العافية  وهذه مو*  
*غريبة على طالب تعودنا منه على التفوق و الإبداع و الخلق*  
*الحسن  . و* *يبدو أنه* *راحت علينا  !! و الإعتزال قرب و لابد*  
*منه  !!*  
*لكن الله يسامحك أنا صاحب مقدمات طويله  ؟* *ترى* *أعمال*  
*السنة النهائية هذا الأسبوع  ؟ و* *الأختبار* *النهائي*  
*بعد** أسبوعين  ؟ الكيمياء و الفيزياء في* *الطريق مو* *بعيده* 
* !!* 
*فلك منا كل الشكر و التقدير  ، و لو سمحت لنا أن نأخذ*  
*بعض* *اللقطات المصورة من صورك الجميلة  للتقرير*  
*الخاص* *بالنشاط* *المدرسي .*  
 :ongue:   :ongue:   :ongue:   :ongue:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيك العافية

شفت استاذك اش بسوي 

يبرفع راسك

الله يعطيكم العافية

----------


## coming legend

إي يا أستاد لا تخلي الطلبة الكسالة يتمسخروا عليك زي هدا الطالب قليل الأدب

تحياتي

coming legend

----------


## ZaHoOoRa

تذكرت رحلتنا لسايتك السنه الي راحت ههه كانت رووعه بجد
يسلمووو استاذ ع الصور ..
تحياتي / ZaHoOoRa

----------


## نصير الطلاب

تحياتي لابني المبدع علاء 
جهد مشكور 
و خف شوي على اخونا ابو عمار 
تراه راعي ها 
و الكيمياء و الفيزياء عندنا لا يهمك ( هههه) 
و ان شاء الله نرى المزيد .
سلام

----------


## DAKNESS

WOODY

هلكتنا ياخي الصور واجد 


(( الله يستر لا يكون محمل قصة حياته هههه :toung:  ))


و احين وش دخل ابو عمار في الكيميا و الفيزيا

هم عند ناصر الطلاب

بس لا تقصر فيه ابو عمار امسح له اعمال السنه :wink:  خخخخ (( احرضه على الشر ))


تحياتي

DARKNESS

----------


## coming legend

لا هدا الجزء الأول من قصة حياته ما تشوفا يكتب يتبع يقول الجزء الثاني بعد الاختبارات

تحياتي

coming legend

----------


## أحمد سعود

روعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــة
مشكور يا غناتيةعلى المجهود 
وأهديك
قصيدة ناصر الفراعنة 
 ناقتي يا ناقتي

----------


## فداء الحسين(ع)

مشكور على الصور..

ونتظر المزيد..

تحياتي..

----------


## ~*أبو جاسم*~

> *و* *الأختبار* *النهائي* 
> 
> 
> *بعد** أسبوعين  ؟ الكيمياء و الفيزياء في* *الطريق مو* *بعيده*



 
???????


ألحين أبو قاسم اللي يدرس كيمياء وفيزيا لو أنت يا أبو عمار  :wink: 


ع العموم 

مشكووور woody على الصور الحلوة 

<<< لكن مع الاسف ما صار لنا نصيب في الرحلة

----------


## فداء الحسين(ع)

*شكله بيكتب قصة حياته بعد الاختبارات..*

*اشكرك مرة اخرى على الموضوع..*

----------


## الحـوووت

مشكور ياعصير الطلاب على الردود الروعة

----------


## الحـوووت

عفوا خطأ مطبعي:نصير الطلاب

----------


## coming legend

> مشكور ياعصير الطلاب على الردود الروعة



ههههههههه :toung: 
لكن سؤال العصير على أي فاكهة؟؟؟ :wink:

----------


## تمساح الظلم

> تحياتي لابني المبدع علاء 
> جهد مشك)ور 
> و خف شوي على اخونا ابو عمار 
> تراه راعي ها 
> و الكيمياء و الفيزياء عندنا لا يهمك ( هههه) 
> و ان شاء الله نرى المزيد .
> سلام



مسمي روحا نصير الطلاب و يحامي عنهم هو زي ما قالcoming legend
((مشدخ الطلاب))

----------


## coming legend

صدقت يا التمساح
مشدخ الطلاب

----------


## الحـوووت

> *. و* *يبدو أنه* *راحت علينا  !! و الإعتزال قرب و لابد* 
> 
> 
> *منه  !!*



 

وإنت بعد ياأبو عمار لاتحرمنا من جديدك خلنا نتابع وإنت تتابع والكل يتابع  
ومشكور ياwoody وياأستاذنا المحترم أبو عمار

----------


## *محمد*

مشكوور بس بعض الصور مو واضحة((مرتجه))ههه :toung:

----------


## coming legend

لأن ما يعرف يصور !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## نصير الطلاب

الشباب اللي مسويين نفسهم لطاف خالص 
نكهات العصير معروفة 
بعضها على خشب و سمك و ياويلة التمساح لاسويه شقف و احلى نكهة نكهة الأسطورة (جديد)
و كل عصير و انتم بخير
ذاكروا واتركو النت عنكم

----------


## m.a.k

نااااه  :amazed: 
على طوول سكتهم  :amazed: 
شديد أبو قــاسم  :seif: 
((رجل والرجال قليلون)) :wink: 

تحياتي :amuse:

----------


## الحـوووت

إيه والله

أبو قاسم **شديد**

الله يديم هالقوة يالنسيب

----------


## الحـوووت

نبي الأسئلة ياآساتذتي الكرام خفيفة كأنه نشرب عصير شقف 

تدروا آخر سنه لينا فلوها وربكم يحلها 


نصير الطلاب نبي أسئلة زي العسل

----------


## *ممنوع الزعل*

إيه والله يانصير الطلاب نبي الأسئلة زي قانون ش=قxف

آخر سنة لينا في المدرسة خلينا نطلع وإحنا مرتاحين

----------


## coming legend

يلا يا أستاذ خفف الأسئلة نبيها كنك تشرب 
عصير الأسطورة اللي عندك

----------


## ~*أبو جاسم*~

صدقوا اخوانا التلاميذ نبي اسئلة سهلة

----------


## m.a.k

in your dreams  :toung: 


تحياتي m.a.k  :amuse:

----------


## طالب البيان

ويش فيك يا  coming soon  على الاستاذ الغالي نصير الطلاب  :shiny:  


وانت علاء اذا ماتعرف تصور لا تصور مره ثانيه والناس المفروض تصور 10 صور بالكثير 15  :wink: 


واذا زودوها 20 صوره مو مليون صوره ولا وحده منها فايده  :bleh:  اختار صور على مستوى او خذ معاك واحد محترف في التصوير زيي   :atkal: 


(استاذ ياسر ) (واستاذ نصير الطلاب ) لا تمدحوه واجد يصدق نفسه بعدين  :ranting:  

واخيرا شكرا على الصور ولا تحرمنا من جديدك يا woody  :signthankspin: 

 :bleh:  :bleh:  :bleh:

----------


## طالب البيان

الحووووووووووت ويش فيك انا سمعت عن عصير برتقال وعصير موز 


لكن اول مره اسمع عن عصير شقف انت متاكد تعرف ويش هو الشقف  :nuts: 


استاذ ياسر علم الي من ديرتك ويشو الشقف :deh: 


 والي اعرفه ان الشقف سلطة فواكه عليها ايس كريم يعني ماتنشرب 


يمكن عندكم غير الله اعلم :huuh:

----------


## coming legend

> ويش فيك يا coming soon على الاستاذ الغالي نصير الطلاب  
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  خذ معاك واحد محترف في التصوير زيي



 
صج أنك احول ما تعرف مكان الحروف إذا ما تعرف تكتب لا تكتب أحسن لك و مين قال لك صير محامي صج أنك ملقوف :toung:  :toung: 

و مسوي روحا يعرف يصور لا تمدح روحك زيادة بعدين ما تعرف أنت منهو :weird:

----------


## طالب البيان

لا ماعرف انا منهو يا (coming soon ) علمني من انا  :rocket: 


انت الي ماتعرف تكتب مو انا الحين كلمة (روحه _ يعني نفسه) ماتنكتب كذا ( روحا ) يا soon  :thumbdown: 


وليش تغاروا مني انا اعرف اصور مامدحت نفسي الكل في هل المدرسه يغار مني  :kaseh: 


 :bleh:  :bleh:  :bleh:  :bleh:  :bleh:  :bleh:  :bleh:  :bleh:

----------


## coming legend

يغاروا الطلاب منك على ويش على جمالك

----------


## طالب البيان

ايه يغاروا من حلاوتي يعني شفتني جميل وخفيف دم خلاص  :toung:

----------


## m.a.k

نـــااااه!! :weird: 

ولا ملكه جمال العالم  :toung: 

تحياتي m.a.k

----------


## طالب البيان

ملكة جمال العالم تقرب لي عرفت هي ليش جميلة يا (M.a.k)  :shiny: 




 :bleh:  :bleh:  :atkal:  :bleh:  :bleh:

----------

